# É majuscule sur clavier Apple



## STPHNPLCHT (14 Juin 2012)

Vous vous demandez tous comment faire des É sur votre nouveau clavier Apple !

vous ne faites que des é des 2 mais pas de É ! la procédure est ultra simple et ne demande qu'un doigt ! vous imaginez bien qu'Apple a pensé à tout ;-) seul un PC vous demanderait d'utiliser au moins 4 doigts. bref.

Appuyez sur la touche majuscule, elle doit s'éclairer et rester active toute seule, puis appuyez 1 seconde sur la lettre E, vous allez voir apparaître comme par bonheur un mini-menu contextuel juste au dessus de votre lettre ohhhhhhh que c'est beauuuu... vous proposant tous les accents possibles. Stephan Pluchet


----------



## Larme (14 Juin 2012)

C'est inspiré d'iOS. J'ai toujours fait _Capslock_, suivi d'un _é_.


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2012)

J'ai essayé votre truc, ça ne marche pas avec tous les OS : ça fonctionne sous Lion mais pas sous Tiger par exemple.
Moi, je fais maj + alt + & pour l'accent puis maj + e pour la lettre, je trouve ça aussi rapide que d'utiliser le menu contextuel.


----------



## Larme (14 Juin 2012)

Normal, c'est une nouveauté de Lion.


----------



## brucetp (14 Juin 2012)

Le É existait déjà avant Lion avec Majuscule+é.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juin 2012)

Sinon sous les autresz versions de OSX avant Lion, il faut être en mode Français et non Français numérique et le clavier fait des É    Tout bon mac user pratiquant depuis longtemps savent cela ... C'est sûr les newbies débutent et découvrent encore des choses


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

on peux aussi rajouter que certains detracteurs de la langue française diront que notre belle langue ne possède pas d'accent sur les majuscules, et donc par exemple: un é ou è en majuscule s'ecrira E dans tous les cas ...

donc au diable l'accent!


----------



## demougin (15 Juin 2012)

non, c'est faux : les majuscules sont accentuées : voir les manuels
Petites leçons de typographie de Jacques André ou les manuels du compositeur typographe de Ballière et fils, Saudrais, ou celui de Pierre Lecerf, ou encore les cours de l'École Estienne.

Le français n'est pas la seule langue à graphie latine avec majuscules accentuées : espagnol, langues scandinaves, etc...)

Historiquement c'est le monopole américain (IBM essentiellement) qui nous avait fabriqué des imprimantes à chaine, donc avec des jeux courts de caractères....

je ne parle même pas des confusions que cela peut entraîner :
LA RELIGIEUSE ADORAIT LES JEUNES
GISCARD CHAHUTE A L&#8217;ASSEMBLEE
CHOUETTE NANA, 18 ANS, CHERCHE MEC, MEME AGE 

et on peut en trouver d'autres


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2012)

On peut voir les choses autrement : à l'époque du plomb on n'écrivait pas de _capitales_ accentuées en français (que ce soit pour ne pas se compliquer la vie ou pour des raisons de coût, je ne sais pas).
Avec l'avènement de la typographie électronique, il n'y a plus aucune raison de s'en priver : une fois la police définie, écrire E ou É a le même coût et est (presque) aussi simple. C'est donc plutôt l'informatisation qui a amené une _nouvelle_ habitude, qui me paraît d'ailleurs excellente (et que je pratique assidûment).

Et puisqu'on en parle, il est finalement assez regrettable d'avoir des claviers avec caractères accentués : avec ces claviers, taper des capitales accentuées est bien plus compliqué qu'avec un clavier américain. Avec ce dernier il est aussi simple de taper une capitale qu'un bas-de-casse accentué, c'est le même enchaînement, la touche SHIFT ou CAPS-LOCK en plus.

Incidemment : on est souvent injuste avec nos amis anglophones alors que, bien que n'utilisant pas de diacritiques dans leur langue, ils les manipulent avec justesse pour les mots ou les noms propres étrangers. En général, ils sont très respectueux sur ce point de l'orthographe.

PS : Je dirais presque : plus que nous. J'ai encore le souvenir d'un journal du nord de la France qui n'était pas fichu d'écrire un 'ñ', ce qui était dommage pour un sujet sur Luis Ocaña...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> On peut voir les choses autrement : à l'époque du plomb on n'écrivait pas de _capitales_ accentuées en français (que ce soit pour ne pas se compliquer la vie ou pour des raisons de coût, je ne sais pas).



Non il y a bien des capitales accentuées dans les casses, c'est à cause des machines à écrire, qui n'en disposent pas, que cette façon de taper s'est imposée dans le grand public.

*Vive les capitales accentuées. :love:*


----------



## Djul_ (15 Juin 2012)

Sachant que c'est les keymaps d'Unix qui permettent d'utiliser des caractères majuscule accentués avec la touche Verr-maj et le caractère voulu. Mais ça peu de gens le savent car sous Windows, Verr-maj + é ça fait 2. Encore une fois Windows n'est pas dans la "norme" et ça fait bien chier quand je suis sur un poste Windows pour rédiger. Je sais qu'on peut les faire via une combinaison de raccourcis mais pas foutu de la retenir.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2012)

Sous windows, il y a les accents sur des touches séparées (clavier be-fr), donc ce n'est pas difficile de taper des capitales accentuées  (altgr-ù+E=É)


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2012)

Avec Windows, on est sur une machine à écrire [d'où le fonctionnement de CAPS-LOCK] 

Mais en passant à un clavier US+Intl, on a tous les caractères que l'on souhaite (enfin, au moins ceux présents dans l'ISO-LATIN 15, disons) très aisément.

PS : sinon, pour ceux que ça intéresse, en clavier AZERTY français, dans MS Word l'accent aigu flottant se tape avec Ctrl-'. Il marche pour le é, É, í, Í etc.


----------



## kamille06 (15 Juin 2012)

Djul_ a dit:


> Sachant que c'est les keymaps d'Unix qui permettent d'utiliser des caractères majuscule accentués avec la touche Verr-maj et le caractère voulu. Mais ça peu de gens le savent car sous Windows, Verr-maj + é ça fait 2. Encore une fois Windows n'est pas dans la "norme" et ça fait bien chier quand je suis sur un poste Windows pour rédiger. Je sais qu'on peut les faire via une combinaison de raccourcis mais pas foutu de la retenir.



Verr-maj + é ça fait aussi 2 sur mon MBA snow leopard

Je trouve pas comment faire le é majuscule.
Bon c'est pas bien grave vu que je ne l'utilise jamais:rateau: mais juste par curiosité j'aimerais bien savoir


----------



## Larme (15 Juin 2012)

Tu dois être en Français numérique, non ?
Le trick reste : Alt+Maj+1 pour avoir l'accent et ensuite taper sur la lettre souhaitée...
Pour l'accent grave, c'est à côté de la touche entrée.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2012)

kamille06 a dit:


> Verr-maj + é ça fait aussi 2 sur mon MBA snow leopard
> 
> Je trouve pas comment faire le é majuscule.
> Bon c'est pas bien grave vu que je ne l'utilise jamais:rateau: mais juste par curiosité j'aimerais bien savoir


C'est parce que tu n'es pas en clavier français mais en clavier français numérique (ou quelque chose comme ça). C'est à dire la configuration machine à écrire/Windows...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Juin 2012)

kamille06 a dit:


> Verr-maj + é ça fait aussi 2 sur mon MBA snow leopard
> 
> Je trouve pas comment faire le é majuscule.
> Bon c'est pas bien grave vu que je ne l'utilise jamais:rateau: mais juste par curiosité j'aimerais bien savoir



Tu dois probablement avoir choisi le clavier "Français - numérique", essaye en sélectionnant le clavier "Français".



Edit : j'aurais du répondre avant de m'absenter&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (19 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> on peux aussi rajouter que certains detracteurs de la langue française diront que notre belle langue ne possède pas d'accent sur les majuscules, et donc par exemple: un é ou è en majuscule s'ecrira E dans tous les cas ...
> 
> donc au diable l'accent!



Pages 13-14 => 3.2


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Juin 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Pages 13-14 => 3.2





MAIS il est indiqué:


_*"... Même si on a pu apprendre (à tort) à lécole primaire quon ne met pas daccent sur les majuscules..."*_

Donc je n'avais pas tort dans mon raisonnement: il existe bien des personnes qui defendent (à tort) que les majuscules ne prennent pas d'accent! Et c'est à de tels profs que j'ai eu à faire!


----------



## Fìx (19 Juin 2012)

C'est en fait resté, je crois, du temps de la machine à écrire et/ou de l'imprimerie qui, à l'époque, ne permettai(en)t pas d'accentuer les majuscules...

À vérifier tout de même...

Quoi qu'il en soit, les plus grands typographes s'accordent à dire qu'il faut désormais les accentuer... On va quand même pas les contredire non ?! 

_______

EDIT :

C'est à peu près ça ouais... 



			
				Wikipédia a dit:
			
		

> La pratique tendant à ne pas indiquer les accents sur les majuscules et les capitales trouve sa source dans l'utilisation de caractères de plomb à taille fixe en imprimerie. La hauteur d'une capitale accentuée étant supérieure, la solution était alors soit de graver des caractères spéciaux pour les capitales accentuées en diminuant la hauteur de la lettre, soit de mettre l'accent après la lettre, soit simplement de ne pas mettre l'accent7. Les machines à composer étant d'origine anglo-saxonne (Monotype, Linotype), il n'était pas prévu de mettre des accents sur les capitales. En revanche, en composition manuelle, il existait des capitales accentuées avec un accent en crénage débordant du corps du caractère. Il existait aussi - dans les gros corps - des « accents postiches » qui pouvaient être placés, dans l'interligne, au-dessus des capitales.




=> Usage des majuscules en français


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Juin 2012)

Comme on a les experts du clavier de sortie, c'est le moment de poser une question :

Comment faire simplement ² et ³ sur un Mac ?


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2012)

Dans Lion, un moyen simple (au moins pour les applications d'Apple) c'est d'ajouter une entrée dans les chaînes remplacées automatiquement (Préférences Systèmes > Langues & Texte > Text)
Ainsi j'ai mis la translation : ^^2 -> ² et ça marche dans Mail et Textedit par exemple.

Pour que ça marche partout je suppose qu'il faut quelque chose comme Typinator ou TextExpander.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2012)

Sous snowleopard ça fonctionne partout après un redémarrage. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------








Et pour ceux qui sont contraint par le nombre de signes, ajoutez donc les ligatures dont quelques-unes sont reproduites ci-dessus.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2012)

Les ligatures, c'est classe. 
C'est un peu subtil à gérer lors d'une césure, néanmoins. Au moins les mots français ne changent-ils pas lors d'une césure, contrairement à d'autres langues (l'allemand, peut-être d'autres).


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> C'est un peu subtil à gérer lors d'une césure, néanmoins.



 Cela peut forcer l'emploi d'un synonyme, le cas échéant.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Cela peut forcer l'emploi d'un synonyme, le cas échéant.


Dans le temps, je m'occupais d'un programme de composition auquel j'ai ajouté la fonctionnalité, après coup. Pour quelques mots à couper, ça m'a fait un peu de boulot 
Et pour l'allemand, il fallait gérer quelques exceptions, par exemple : drücken devient
drük-ken. Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours valable.


----------

